# Suzuki tilt/trim problem....I think('06 DF250)



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

My tilt/trim button on the throttle has been acting up lately. Or at least I thought that was the issue. Last trip, I turn on the batteries at the ramp, and I am stowing covers, etc., in prep for launching, and the motor tilts itself all the way up while I am in the front of the boat. I could usually push the button (tilt down) a couple times and it would act normal again. Not so on the last occasion. Goes down a few inches down and stops. And as soon as I take my thumb off, goes right back up. So, I replace the ptt switch yesterday, turn the batteries on to check her out. Tilts up on her own again. Any ideas???? I am stumped. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

could be the pan switch,,,


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Try unplugging the tilt trim switch located on the motor.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might also want to swap the two relays. When they go bad they usually stay open but maybe not. Easy to swap though.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

It was the switch/button on the motor. Unplugged it and it was back to normal. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

*trim*

I found out the hard way if motor won,t go up replace the DOWN relay and if if won,t go down replace the UP relay.


----------



## Ammoman629 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Ammoman*

Have a 2012 DF250 that did the same thing while at anchor. On two occasions.
Had to turn battery switch to off and back on and work the motor and throttle tilt switch to get it to tilt back down. Not confidence inspiring.


----------



## ToddGLegg (Oct 7, 2019)

I have an 08 DF250 Suzuki that only has one tilt/trim relay and will only go up on the throttle and on the engine switch. Any ideas


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My idea is for you to start a brand new thread with your problem instead of adding on to a 7 year old thread.
You'll get a better response than mine.......


----------



## owenbugeja5 (Jul 5, 2021)

ToddGLegg said:


> I have an 08 DF250 Suzuki that only has one tilt/trim relay and will only go up on the throttle and on the engine switch. Any ideas


Hi Todd, did you fix this issue? I have the same exact issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like the making of a recall from Zukes on the tilt/trim sysytem


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Replace the relay.


----------

